
Recession Is Over: Long Live Depression - gasull
http://seekingalpha.com/article/153037-recession-is-over-long-live-depression
======
Patient0
Ironically, this guy doesn't understand that the stimulus spending is the only
thing that has stopped the economy doing what happened in 1930, when a _real_
depression happened. [http://krugman.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/01/27/a-dark-age-
of-ma...](http://krugman.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/01/27/a-dark-age-of-
macroeconomics-wonkish/)

~~~
0wned
Yep. The 'Internets' are full of back-seat economists that never took an intro
to Econ course while in college. Heck, most never took _any_ college course,
yet they know it all and then some. Keep singing the same song and sooner or
later you'll be right. Then you can say, "I told ya so!!!"

